

The Game of Advancing the Sale - s4s
http://sales4startups.org/game-advancing-sale/

======
ddingus
Equally important is actual qualification.

This is most important when the sales process presents as long or costly or
both.

People will commit expensive people and resources on the hopes of generating
excitement that leads to a sale.

Qualification insures this actually happens, and that excitement is
encouraging all parties to move through the process, not circumvent it.

Generally, "cool" isn't a sales point. It gets attention, but the material
sales points are those that present value for the dollar, return on
investment, growth, whatever the business generally is looking for.

